# Parasite on Parrot Blood Cichlid?



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello All,
As my father is technologically challenged, I'm asking this question on his behalf. He's got six "parrot blood" cichlids--I think they're some sort of hybrid, they're probably the least aggressive cichlid I've ever seen or heard of--in his 150 gallon freshwater tank. About 2 days ago, a white spot cropped up between the eyes of his oldest fish, which is maybe five or six years old. Now, two more white spots have appeared and he's gotten a lot less active and his fins are clamped. My dad and I think this could be some sort of parasite, but we're not sure. All internet searches for "white spots" on fish are coming back saying it's Ich, but definitely isn't Ich. I've attached some pictures, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

Apparently it won't let me attach the four picture I have, so I guess send me a message or an e-mail and I can send you the pictures directly...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

how are the fish?
I am in about the same jackpot. My black skirt tetra developed white things on her head and face and then on her side. I have treated for parasites to no avail. Another fish developed the same thing on his tail. They are both in quarantine. When the white things open up they leave a sore under them. I thought parasite. No one has any advice at all. Just now I notice that there is a bit of fuzz around the sores so am blitzing the Q tank with antifungal. We will see what happens.

like you say everything comes back to ick which it is definitely NOT.
Very frustrating all round. It does not look like hole in the head. that had been my other thought given the location of the problem.
my fish is old too, so it may just be the immune systemis shot and somehting opportunistic has been affecting them. Anyway I figure if I have to euthanize her i may as well treat with the anti fungal and see what happens. It will be a bit of knowledge for the future.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do you say it definitely isn't ich? How big ARE these spots?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ich that I have seen has been like salt sprinkles. These are about 3 times that size, collapse when you remove the fish from the water and when the top comes off there is a ragged edge with a hole in the center.Looks like a boiled egg shell once the top has been cut off.Tissue around it swells and remains as an open sore.
has been treated for parasites, bacteria and fungus. One heals then another opens.All are either on the head or just behind the gills.
The fish herself is feeling pretty frisky. Eating well and interacting with the male. Comes and looks a me when I look at her.Just can't get these darn cyst like things to go away.
You have no idea how frustrated I am with whatever this is.: : She also ended up with a semi circle of this around her one eye. Looked like a ring of pus. Drove her nuts until it broke.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry it's been a while. The fish ended up dying a few weeks ago. The reason I know it wasn't ich is because it was only on the head of the fish, and, frankly, it didn't look like ich. These spots were more of a creamy white than ich spots are, plus they break open and get ragged on the edges.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Have a look at Pandoras Aquarium ( the fish site) There are pics of "lumps and Bumps" Of unknown origin there-- it may be a help. What you describe sounds very much like what my tetras has- almost like chicken pox in a way. She is still going strong but her spots are on the lateral line. best I have found out that it may be some kind of viral issue.One spot clears up and all is ok for a few days then another develops. I have given up treating with anything except water changes and she is doing ok.
Sorry that your fish died.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll check it out. A virus sounds completely plausible, since nothing seems to cure whatever it is. At least it doesn't seem to be contagious.


----------

